# What were the orcs curses?



## Anamatar IV (Oct 7, 2002)

Numerous occasions inthe books it says the orcs cursed. Were they like what we have or some weird things like maulth? I really wanna know!


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 7, 2002)

I would think that it meant things like when Gollum said, "Curse them and crush them!" You know, "Argh! I hate that dude and I hope he dies!" Maybe not. oh well.


----------



## Snaga (Oct 7, 2002)

My speciality!!



> Uglúk u bagronk sha pushdug Saruman-glob búbhosh skai


 is the only example of an orcish curse in the Black Speech.

It is translated twice by Tolkien, presumably the second time he forgot the first one!

1. "Uglúk to the cesspool, sha! the dungfilth; the great Saruman-fool, skai!"... or:
2. "Uglúk to the dung-pit with stinking Saruman-filth, pig-guts, gah!"

Other examples are in the Common Tongue, as Sam, wearing the Ring in Cirith Ungol overhears Shagrat and Gorbag. 'Maggot' is popular... not refering to the farmer


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 7, 2002)

okay so the orcs call each other dirt bags as curses?


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 7, 2002)

Sure. Why not? <--- Was that spam? I don't know. I answered his question. oh well.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 7, 2002)

well apparently a one word post that answers a question isnt spam. <--is this spam? I answered HIS question


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 7, 2002)

Okay, that's enough of that. Got any more questions about orcs? I'm sure the scary snaga1 dude wouldn't mind.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Oct 12, 2002)

That was definetly spam. Just kidding


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Oct 25, 2002)

> 1. "Uglúk to the cesspool, sha! the dungfilth; the great Saruman-fool, skai!"



dungfilth? i don't like the sound of that


----------

